
Standard Cognition (YC S17) buys cashierless DeepMagic - seventyhorses
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/10/autonomous-retail/
======
thelazydogsback
Why don't we want people with jobs helping us again??

------
dflock
"Standard Cognition buys DeepMagic" \- that's the most Silicon Valley phrase
I've read in a while.

~~~
joezydeco
My favorite was one from the other week:

“We Works Fast to Unbreak Things”

How much more 2019 can you get? And it’s (somehow) grammatically correct!

